

VentureIQ - q&a for startups/entrepreneurs - whatdyathink? - weblivz
http://www.ventureIQ.com

======
dshah
Troubled minds think alike. :) Any chance I could convince you to join forces
with me here:

<http://answers.onstartups.com>

~~~
weblivz
Hi. LOL - i replied on your blog too and i think by twitter.

Troubled minds indeed.

Happy to work together to get this going - it is absolutely needed!

------
jg2010
Cool !! Not bad !

~~~
weblivz
thanks! Early days but hopefully useful :-)

